# What Saddle for a Fat Person?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

(Serious question.)

So I have a female family member who wants to start riding. I'm fixing one of my old Mountain Bikes for her to use.
Problem is, all I have are skinny race saddles. What type of saddle would work for a newb who is heavy, with a large posterior?
My first thought is to get one of those big saddles that look like a La-z-boy. What do you think?


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

As a former fat dude and still not skinny dude I can reliablely say that the large comfort saddles are great for upright short rides. Anything more than about 5 miles becomes very uncomfortable. As to which saddle to use, an age old question that seems as many answers as there are riders. 

Good luck.....


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... finding one that will fit her sit bones and is properly position'd is key... and gonna be a challenge...

Many non cycling folks have preconceived ideas of what comfort on a saddle should be (remember, that most of us learned how to ride a bike with a saddle height way too low but easier to recover from when you lost your balance... many adults stick with that). Indeed, at some point, only her ass will know what is "comfortable"... however, she should be encouraged to perhaps "tough it out" a bit to make sure she's getting the best fit (not necessisarily a lot of padding that could cause chaffing issues).

As I said, I think you've got a challenge, but it's prolly doable.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It's not the size of the posterior that matters, it's the size and shape of the pelvis. One of those mattress style saddles will turn her off for good.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

No need to overthink it. If she's just starting out, she won't be riding far. Just get a decent saddle such as a Serfas. Get one of the hybrid models that isn't too wide but has a lot of squish to it.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

As platy said, she won't be riding far to start, so just getting something on the more comfy side like the Selle Italia Max Flite Gel. It's a little wider at about 150mm and perfect for larger people.

http://www.probikekit.com/us/selle-...&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=google_base_usd


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Cushy and cheap to start. As was said before, she won't be riding far enough to make it a problem. Once she loses weight and gets into longer rides, an upgrade will be in order so don't spend a ton. At that point, she will probably also be looking at a bike upgrade anyway if cycling sticks.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Robert1 said:


> As platy said, she won't be riding far to start, so just getting something on the more comfy side like the Selle Italia Max Flite Gel. It's a little wider at about 150mm and perfect for larger people.
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/us/selle-...&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=google_base_usd


I can guarantee you that that saddle will make her hate cycling and never try to ride a bike again. 150mm is NOT wide, nor is it perfect for fat people - I speak as a fat person. She's going to be riding a MTB, not a road bike. She'll be sitting upright. The more upright you are, the wider the saddle you need as more and more of your weight goes to your ass.

This is the kind of saddle I'm talking about for a first-timer on a MTB....

https://www.serfas.com/products/view/187/referer:products|index|saddles|e-gel-saddles

View attachment 277887


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

150mm is pretty wide for a saddle. I guess it depends on the goal of the rider. If she is extremely out of shape and just looking for casual beach cruising of a couple of miles, then the bigger lounge chair saddle makes sense. But if she intends to get somewhat serious with fitness in mind, I think a wide gel saddle like the selle is appropriate



PlatyPius said:


> I can guarantee you that that saddle will make her hate cycling and never try to ride a bike again. 150mm is NOT wide, nor is it perfect for fat people - I speak as a fat person. She's going to be riding a MTB, not a road bike. She'll be sitting upright. The more upright you are, the wider the saddle you need as more and more of your weight goes to your ass.
> 
> This is the kind of saddle I'm talking about for a first-timer on a MTB....
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Definitely agree with everything platy said. Hybrid type saddle rather then the EZ chair type saddles. Those things are ugly, uncomfortable, and (IMO) a bit insulting - here, I got you this ginormous seat thing to sit your ginormous a$$ on because you are not normal enough for a regular saddle. 

Even a hybrid type saddle looks like a torture device to many who don't ride. Once their butts acclimate to it though, it's not an issue and more. 

Props to your family member for getting out there and trying to get healthy and improve herself. It's hard mentally and physically. And rep headed your way for helping.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

OK looking a little closer at that serfa recommendation and I agree that sounds good and not that expensive.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably best to take the bike to a shop and ask what they have that is wide, comfortable and will fit on your bike. Some saddles do not fit on bikes, the shop will know if the saddle is compatible with your bike. Road Bikes can be a problem with fitting the more comfortable saddles.

If she will be riding a Mountain Bike it likely can take some wide load seats. My old bike, an Iron man Centurion I got back in the 80s, I put on it a wide load seat that was very large, super cushioned and yet I loved it. It felt like a firm pillow when you touched it and nothing could have been more comfortable. And I rode with no padding but the thinnest shorts.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

gte105u said:


> Cushy and cheap to start. As was said before, she won't be riding far enough to make it a problem. Once she loses weight and gets into longer rides, an upgrade will be in order so don't spend a ton. At that point, she will probably also be looking at a bike upgrade anyway if cycling sticks.





PlatyPius said:


> I can guarantee you that that saddle will make her hate cycling and never try to ride a bike again. 150mm is NOT wide, nor is it perfect for fat people - I speak as a fat person. She's going to be riding a MTB, not a road bike. She'll be sitting upright. The more upright you are, the wider the saddle you need as more and more of your weight goes to your ass.
> 
> This is the kind of saddle I'm talking about for a first-timer on a MTB....
> 
> ...


As a *former* fat person I agree with these two guys! Don't worry about how wide or Fred-like the saddle is for this newbie. A short, comfortable, pain-free, and fun experience should be the first step. Don't worry about "breaking in" the new persons butt.

Getting outside, off the couch, breathing fresh air, and having fun.... is all causal cycling is all about. Check out the: Vitesse Deluxe Cruiser Seat at Walmart $20


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Try to buy at a place where you can return the saddle. Focus on saddles designed for women by well-respected manufacturers. In addition to the recommendation above, I would strongly urge you to try Terry and Specialized.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rgordin said:


> Try to buy at a place where you can return the saddle. Focus on saddles designed for women by well-respected manufacturers. In addition to the recommendation above, I would strongly urge you to try Terry and Specialized.


Serfas has a "test period". If the saddle doesn't work for her, you can return it and try another one.


----------



## hwalker67 (Mar 13, 2013)

There are some great videos on You Tube that help you determine what width saddle you really need. They show you how to measure your back side.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

WTB's entry level models with cro-mo rails. The Silverado is a good choice with its balanced shape and perfect density for heavier riders.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr_Clean said:


> WTB's entry level models with cro-mo rails. The Silverado is a good choice with its balanced shape and perfect density for heavier riders.


Are any of you actual fat people?

For most large people who don't ride, the Silverado is a torture device. Otherwise known as an ass-hatchet. Y'all really need to get out of the mindset of performance saddles, which the Silverado is. Just think about 200-300 pounds pushing down on your gooch...do you want a skinny saddle with no squish or do you want something to support your ass bones and with some squish to it. 99 out of 100 large asses that I've put saddles under have been happy with the squishy saddles from Serfas and Look-in.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Are any of you actual fat people?
> 
> For most large people who don't ride, the Silverado is a torture device. Otherwise known as an ass-hatchet. *Y'all really need to get out of the mindset of performance saddles, *which the Silverado is. Just think about 200-300 pounds pushing down on your gooch...do you want a skinny saddle with no squish or do you want something to support your ass bones and with some squish to it. 99 out of 100 large asses that I've put saddles under have been happy with the squishy saddles from Serfas and Look-in.


Definitely agree with that. Not sure what some of these people are thinking. 
And I don't think you need to be fat to understand. I'm sort of skinny, use a slim no pad saddle on my road bike.....but I sure in heck wouldn't want to use that saddle sitting upright doing the type of rides a beginner who's out of shape will be doing. Heck, I'm guessing most pro riders wouldn't even want a road saddle like some that have been recommended if they were going for a slow upright rides. 

The only reason roadie saddles work for roadies is because the body position of road riding doesn't put all the weight on the butt and pedaling hard lifts some of the weight that is there. The woman mentioned in the OP will be 0 for 2 there.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I got a brand new Brooks b17 ti ill sell ya.....


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Are any of you actual fat people?
> 
> For most large people who don't ride, the Silverado is a torture device. Otherwise known as an ass-hatchet. Y'all really need to get out of the mindset of performance saddles, which the Silverado is. Just think about 200-300 pounds pushing down on your gooch...do you want a skinny saddle with no squish or do you want something to support your ass bones and with some squish to it. 99 out of 100 large asses that I've put saddles under have been happy with the squishy saddles from Serfas and Look-in.


I was 260+ when I started riding. I know exactly what you are saying. I had a squishy gel cover on my saddle at first just to make it ok. When it got so misshapen from my big butt it was uncomfortable I got an Avenir gel foam saddle MTB saddle. It was too hard at first but I got used to it. It wasn't until I was down to about 190 I could handle the position of a road bike and the hard saddle that came with it. As I said before, cushy and cheap. If cycling sticks she will upgrade when it's time. If not it probably won't be the saddle being too cushy that is the reason.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Are any of you actual fat people?


I am not now. But I returned to cycling when I was about 230 pounds.... and continued to gain weight as I cycled till I reached 257. It was when I realized I might be getting too fat for my bicycle... that I went on a diet. At that point I knew I'd rather go hungry than quit cycling.

I don't bicycle to lose weight... or even to get exercise. I bicycle for the pure honest fun of it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave Cutter said:


> I am not now. But I returned to cycling when I was about 230 pounds.... and continued to gain weight as I cycled till I reached 257. It was when I realized I might be getting too fat for my bicycle... that I went on a diet. At that point I knew I'd rather go hungry than quit cycling.
> 
> I don't bicycle to lose weight... or even to get exercise. I bicycle for the pure honest fun of it.


Add 100 pounds to your highest weight and you'll have my weight from the hospital on Feb. 1st. Down 24 from that now. Last year was a very bad year for me. I only rode a hundred or so miles, was in a deep depression, and ate at McDonalds or equivalent almost every day.

Completely irrelevent of course, just claiming my fatboy cred.


----------

